# New TV - how big?



## Proto (28 May 2020)

Following on from my ‘Simplifying TV setup‘ post, I’ve decided to buy a new TV. Currently got a 8 year 40” Samsung thing. 

We moved into our new house and I can’t stand all the spaghetti on the floor behind the TV - router, Firestick, Freesat digi box, DVD player - not to mention the three remotes to control the fecking thing. So I need a new telly with everything built in.

Layout of room dictates a viewing distance of 10-12ft and various guides suggest I need a 60” tv, or bigger if watching in 4K (is anything broadcast in 4K?). I’ve got delusions of being posh so there’s no way I’m have anything that big in my house.

So, in the real world, what have you got and how far away do you sit?

And whilst your at it, what brand do I buy? What size? LED, QLED, OLED, HDR ?!?!?!? And it’s got to have built in Freesat, Netflix and Amazon Prime Included. I’m a tight Brummie, so not looking to spend more than £500 ish 🙀

Thoughts, please!


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

50” LED about 10 feet. Perfect 👍 No 4K as I have no content and have no plans to pay for it. That said if this one packs up, the next will be 4K as I don’t think anything else exists

Panasonic very basic Smart functions given its age. I have no intention to pay for Netflix or Amazon as I give plenty to Sky already!

The inbuilt Freesat might be the limiting factor, thought that went out of fashion years ago?

AV forums is the best place for all things ummm AV


----------



## irw (28 May 2020)

We have a 32" LCD Logik TV that I bought when I was in the third year of university...2006-7ish. I've replaced the VGA/HDMI board once, a looong time ago, the power supply board a couple of years ago, and opened the remote up for a good clean last year. We sit approximately 10' away from it, and it is perfectly adequate. Given how much it cost when I bought it, I'll be keeping it going until I can no longer physically source parts/components! (ISDHATVaerial though!)


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

Just bought one of these for the gym https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10191786-pdt.html Does everything i need . i like the google assistant works really well. Value for money, The colours are not a good as our main tv, but then that was three times the price.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

I’ve looked at 43” sets on the Curry’s Website with applied filters - LG, 43-49”, Freesat, £200-£699 - and amazingly they make eight 43” models that meet those criteria.

From their brief descriptions listed, some don’t have Google Assistant (I’ve no idea what that is but cant imagine I want it), but other than that they all have exactly the same features. How on earth can you choose?

PS must have Freesat as no reception over aerial here, no fibre broadband either. I’m using 4G broadband to stream Netflix and Amazon. Don’t have and don’t want Sky. We don’t want to record anything either.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

@Proto - thinking about your other thread I would suggest any modern smart TV will cover your requirements.

Our room measures 17' x 13', the TV is a 42" and I sit 12' from it. The picture is great from this distance. From an aesthetic aspect I wouldn't want anything bigger than a 42". I'm sure many contributing here will have bigger, I think these huge TVs look daft and dominate relatively small rooms.

We have an LG SH4D soundbar - £139 and two years old. The TV is an LG 42LA660V which Google says is currently available for £320. Both work very well for us and I feel having the same brand avoids many issues. I think the TV is four years old.

I'm not sure built in Freesat is a thing these days. We use a standard TV aerial connection for the TV signal, everything else comes via broadband. If Freesat is essential you may have to buy a box.

I use Which? a lot for reviews, advice etc. and sometimes Best Buy guides. I find it very helpful for guidance on this type of subject and allows me to make an informed decision. I'm an annual subcriber but I believe you can get one-off access for relatively low cost especially in relation to the amount of money you intend to spend.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

Bigger the better especially with old eyes! 

I have a Samsung 65" in the living room with sound bar and put my 55" LG oled in the bedroom. I find you get so used to having a big screen that over time, they really don't appear that big to be honest.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

There’s not a hope in hell of my wife agreeing to a massive tv. It’s just not going to happen. And not a hope in hell of it going above fireplace either. Wall mount is out, too, not a chance, so it will sit on an old ‘hostess’ trolley we have been using for years.

Room is 15‘ x 14’ (ish), tv will sit to the right of the fireplace which is centred on the 15’ wall. Opposite 15’ span is glazed doors to garden. RH 14’ span is all window, LH side span is floor to ceiling bookshelves (or will be when they are made).

I think I’ll get a 43” tv past the finance and aesthetics committees, doubt a 49” would be approved, but I’ll try (cardboard cut to size, painted black, to test). Size would count against it, not cost.

Looks like most of the sets I’m looking at have Freesat built in, keen to ditch the Manhatten digi box I’m currently using. I need to decipher the LG codes to understand what I’m buying. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

This is my 65 inch. Just sits on an oak stand. I really don’t find it that big now.


----------



## Venod (29 May 2020)

40" inch Panasonic Netflix button on remote, it's about 10 ft from where we sit on the same level, it is on a swivel on the wall with a long piece of furniture below that houses all the wires, a Nas drive, router, hifi, speakers, all very neat, the one fault with our Panasonic is poor sound, but it is ok connected to the hifi.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my 65 inch. Just sits on an oak stand. I really don’t find it that big now.
> View attachment 525783



Where have you hidden the three thousand cables that I seem to have hanging out the back of my telly? ☹️


----------



## dave r (29 May 2020)

We only have one TV in the house, a 10 year old 40 inch Toshiba, I wouldn't want to go bigger than that, we sit 10- 12 foot away


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> Where have you hidden the three thousand cables that I seem to have hanging out the back of my telly? ☹


One of the black boxes on the shelf is the new Samsung way of doing things. Cables from Sky box, speaker, DVD all go into it and then only one very slim cable runs to the tv. Very neat.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

43" Digihome (Tesco own brand I think). I sit 8 or 9 feet away and it's plenty big enough. Very cheap set but the picture quality is excellent. The sound is passable but I have it hooked up to a quality amp and speakers so tv speakers are redundant. It is 4k, not that I wanted it but there's not much choice with 1080p only anymore.
The smart features are rubbish, they nearly always crash the system. So I got an Amazon fire tv stick for £25. No visible wires, connects to wifi, faultless operation, voice search if you want, access to all the BBC, Ch4, ITV channels etc and of course Prime, netflix etc.

In my experience, it's very easy now to get a good picture on a cheap set, it's just everything else that suffers (smart features, sound).
In terms of size, you will get used to anything that's in front of you over time. But I wouldn't go beyond 55 inch as you'll see every imperfection when watching SD tv


----------



## vickster (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> I’ve looked at 43” sets on the Curry’s Website with applied filters - LG, 43-49”, Freesat, £200-£699 - and amazingly they make eight 43” models that meet those criteria.
> 
> From their brief descriptions listed, some don’t have Google Assistant (I’ve no idea what that is but cant imagine I want it), but other than that they all have exactly the same features. How on earth can you choose?
> 
> PS must have Freesat as no reception over aerial here, no fibre broadband either. I’m using 4G broadband to stream Netflix and Amazon. Don’t have and don’t want Sky. We don’t want to record anything either.


Just buy the one you like the look of (in terms of stand)
Just make sure it has a 5 year warranty (John Lewis, Richer Sounds, maybe Currys these days, never used to)

plenty of positive feedback on this


https://www.johnlewis.com/lg-43um74...lLlVJS2l0LmFjdGl2aXR5LkNvcHlUb1Bhc3RlYm9hcmQ=

or different feet
https://www.johnlewis.com/lg-43um75...lLlVJS2l0LmFjdGl2aXR5LkNvcHlUb1Bhc3RlYm9hcmQ=

https://www.johnlewis.com/lg-43um75...lLlVJS2l0LmFjdGl2aXR5LkNvcHlUb1Bhc3RlYm9hcmQ=

try AV forums for geeky feedback!


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> 43" Digihome (Tesco own brand I think). I sit 8 or 9 feet away and it's plenty big enough. Very cheap set but the picture quality is excellent. The sound is passable but I have it hooked up to a quality amp and speakers so tv speakers are redundant. It is 4k, not that I wanted it but there's not much choice with 1080p only anymore.
> The smart features are rubbish, they nearly always crash the system. So I got an Amazon fire tv stick for £25. No visible wires, connects to wifi, faultless operation, voice search if you want, access to all the BBC, Ch4, ITV channels etc and of course Prime, netflix etc.
> 
> In my experience, it's very easy now to get a good picture on a cheap set, it's just everything else that suffers (smart features, sound).
> In terms of size, you will get used to anything that's in front of you over time. But I wouldn't go beyond 55 inch as you'll see every imperfection when watching SD tv



Thanks. We too have a Firestick, it works very well, but I’ve not found a way of watching Film4 or regional tv broadcasts via it. Am I doing something wrong? We use TV Player app to watch the regular BBC and C4 channels.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> Thanks. We too have a Firestick, it works very well, but I’ve not found a way of watching Film4 or regional tv broadcasts via it. Am I doing something wrong? We use TV Player app to watch the regular BBC and C4 channels.


AFAIK you can't watch film4 on demand. CAn you not just watch it live via the aerial?! Regional broadcasts, the same thing.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 May 2020)

65" LG Smart 4K TV in the living room - has Freeview (Inc Freeview Play), Freesat HD, Netflix, Prime and all the catch up TV apps built in and does everything you could ever need. Streams 4K content from Prime / iPlayer just fine.

Have the 49" model from the same range in the bedroom.

Once you've had them a week or two they don't seem excessively large


----------



## wafter (29 May 2020)

Personally I think the ideal size for an idiot box is zero inches


----------



## derrick (29 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Personally I think the ideal size for an idiot is zero inches


Sorted that for you.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> AFAIK you can't watch film4 on demand. CAn you not just watch it live via the aerial?! Regional broadcasts, the same thing.



Haven’t got an aerial but I’ve recently had a Freesat dish installed so can watch via that. Arguably, I could live without Freesat, just stream everything over 4G broadband.


----------



## newts (29 May 2020)

I've bought several tv's from Richer Sounds over the years. Their prices suit the frugal wallet with a good range available.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

Yes I'd echo Richer Sounds (pun intended). Their service is excellent, and they are all very knowledgable and don't try to sell up to you. Most of their TVs come with a 5 year guarantee as well, or at least 3 years.
*Edit - they're all 6 years on their site. Big bonus


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

Ive bought from Richer Sounds in the past. Very good.

Couple of photos of room in question. Excuse mess, we’ve only just moved in. Black sofa is viewing platform!


----------



## Smudge (29 May 2020)

4K 50" Panny with built in Freeview Play. When i first got it to replace my 40" Samsung, i thought it was too big, but you soon get used to a bigger set and now i coudn't go back to a TV smaller than 50".
I always look for the best deal, then get either Richer Sounds or John Lewis to price match, to take advantage of the 5 or 6 yr warranty they both do.


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 May 2020)

After looking at new TV's until my eyes bled I more or less stumbled across THIS LG at Costco for a good price. I was actually on my to Richer Sounds to buy the same TV, but as it happened it was cheaper at Costco, so I bit the bullet and bought one.

It's a 55UM7660PLA. I wanted 55', (old one was 42' plasma), and TBH although it's obviously bigger, with the thin bezels of today's sets it doesn't look all that much bigger than the old one.

@Proto Freesat was a requirement of mine as well, and this set has it. TBH I only use Freesat as a back up at the moment, but I am planning to bin VM and switch to Freesat completely.

Anyway, for an inexpensive 55' smart TV with a 5 year guarantee I'm very happy with it


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

That's a lovely lounge! I would say you couldn't really have too large a TV there, unless it encroaches on the window but you'd have to go huge to do that. You're a fair distance away if you're sitting on the main central sofa, so I don't think a 50 or even a 55 inch wouldn't make viewing too grainy.

May I also suggest a TV unit like this , I had a similar one for £100 and it's solid wood, it hides all the rear cables etc completely (or would do in your corner) and would go very well with your floor


----------



## jowwy (29 May 2020)

60" Smart LG tv in lounge
42" Sony smart TV - bedroom
42" Smart LG in kitchen
42" Smart TV in the mancave

36" Smart TV out on the decking for the footy

im a tv watching freak.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> 60" Smart LG tv in lounge
> 42" Sony smart TV - bedroom
> 42" Smart LG in kitchen
> 42" Smart TV in the mancave
> ...


...and sometimes you don't watch TV

Sorry, resistance is weak and all that


----------



## jowwy (29 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...and sometimes you don't watch TV
> 
> Sorry, resistance is weak and all that


ive been called a lot worse bonefish


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> ive been called a lot worse bonefish


I specialise in fish in barrels, no offence intended, promise


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

A mock up of a 49” tv. I think it’s a bit too big. My wife will definitely think it’s a lot too big,

Note the cardboard box Wood-Burning-Stoves stove mock up in the fireplace. Man coming next week!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> A mock up of a 49” tv. I think it’s a bit too big. My wife will definitely think it’s a lot too big,
> 
> Note the cardboard box Wood-Burning-Stoves stove mock up in the fireplace. Man coming next week!
> View attachment 525824


TV might be better in the LHS corner, perhaps? Less reflection, lower light level, as well as being less obtrusive..


----------



## NorthernDave (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> A mock up of a 49” tv. I think it’s a bit too big. My wife will definitely think it’s a lot too big,
> 
> Note the cardboard box Wood-Burning-Stoves stove mock up in the fireplace. Man coming next week!
> View attachment 525824




I reckon you could fit a 65" telly on that chimney breast no problem. 

You could then fit a couple of bikes in where the telly is now.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> TV might be better in the LHS corner, perhaps? Less reflection, lower light level, as well as being less obtrusive..



No an option, I'm afraid. There's another pair of glazed doors to the garden on the left of the sofa, same as on the right. Also to the left of the fireplace is a doorway with steps up to the hallway. So realistically, to the right where it is now. (also router and Freesat cables come into the house there).

BTW my wife looked at the 49" mockup and was bemused why anyone would want a tv that big. She can't see (ho ho) any advantage over our existing tv apart from losing the spaghetti. She has no interest in super high definition, 4K, 8K, or anything else, and tbh, I think she's got a point.


----------



## Proto (29 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I reckon you could fit a 65" telly on that chimney breast no problem.
> 
> You could then fit a couple of bikes in where the telly is now.



Do you know a good divorce lawyer?


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2020)

Your mock-up looks a bit wrong, you'll probably find that an actual TV is wider but not quite as high. Unless you've done it by actual dimensions, in which case ignore me. A new (larger) TV always looks really big but you soon get used to it and will a) never go back to a smaller one and b) say thinks like "I'm glad we went for the bigger one now".

but up to you of course. If you just want to get rid of the wiring and make it look nicer, and smaller investment of a wooden TV unit as I suggested might make it look a lot tidier and hide the cables?


----------



## Beebo (29 May 2020)

A good rule of thumb is no larger than 10 inches bigger than your waist measurement. 😀


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2020)

Proto said:


> Where have you hidden the three thousand cables that I seem to have hanging out the back of my telly? ☹



Careful routing ! 

I think ours is a 40" Samsung in the Lounge - could go a bit bigger next time, but it's fine. Newer Toshiba 50" in the bedroom - we bought it for MIL, but she is in a care home, so we took it back - doesn't look too big wall mounted, but we hardly use it (replaced a 20" flatscreen so looked massive at first). I think we have a new 50" TV in the caravan - Mrs F leant on the previous TV as we were getting it out just before lockdown, and smashed the screen. 

It depends where it's situated, and what's round it as Mo1959's doesn't look 65" where it is in relation to the furniture - it looks spot on.


----------



## postman (30 May 2020)

Next year we shall be leaving Virgin after decades being with them.But please don't tell them.We got a deal after saying we were thinking of leaving.Anyway come next year,we are going freeview..Ariel going up local firm great reviews,and for me one very big all singing and dancing telly.I think as i get older tv will be my main form of entertainment,so i am going to enjoy it,big style.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2020)

I'm feeling very inferior... my screen is only 24" viewed from around 10 feet, and i still think it's big


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2020)

Can't believe you got so many replies, I thought Cycle Chat members didn't own TVs!

As far as tech, I think OLED looks substantially better than QLED.


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

I always thought larger TV’s were a bit vulgar until my Father in law gave us his old 48” Samsung to replace our 32” Sony. My wife managed to disguise it by painting the wall behind with blackboard paint, two years later it’s still here and we’re just used it.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2020)

That's a brilliant idea, very effective.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> Can't believe you got so many replies, I thought Cycle Chat members didn't own TVs!
> 
> ...


mine's a monitor


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> mine's a monitor



That’s just a TV without a tuner


----------



## vickster (30 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm feeling very inferior... my screen is only 24" viewed from around 10 feet, and i still think it's big
> 
> View attachment 526280


I’d need a telescope for that


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm feeling very inferior... my screen is only 24" viewed from around 10 feet, and i still think it's big
> 
> View attachment 526280



Anything under 40" is now classed as a "small TV" by the shops, as we discovered when we bought the big telly last year.


----------



## Proto (31 May 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Your mock-up looks a bit wrong, you'll probably find that an actual TV is wider but not quite as high. Unless you've done it by actual dimensions, in which case ignore me.



You're correct. Width is right but height is over by about 10cm, quite a difference. I'll trim it and change the hostess trolley for an old chest we have. So the whole thing will sit lower than the existing TV. I'll then re-present to the Aesthetics Committee.

PS I mentioned oak TV. "Absolutely hate them, no way! Anything that makes the TV more the focus if the room is out. I want is as unobtrusive as possible, invisible would be best". See what I'm up against.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Just buy the one you like the look of (in terms of stand)
> Just make sure it has a 5 year warranty (John Lewis, Richer Sounds, maybe Currys these days, never used to)
> 
> plenty of positive feedback on this
> ...



I have the first one on Vicksters list and it is excellent. 
Got if from JL as their TVs have a 5 year warranty. 
I'd also mention that the sound quality is very good, it has a " clearspeech" setting which helps with dialogue.


----------



## Proto (31 May 2020)

Found an old chest on which to stand the TV. Much better than the hostess trolley, sitting approx 100mm lower.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

Proto said:


> Found an old chest on which to stand the TV. Much better than the hostess trolley, sitting approx 100mm lower.
> 
> View attachment 526596



That’s a lovely room, very tasteful


----------



## Proto (31 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s a lovely room, very tasteful


Thank you, it’s tge very early days of a work in progress, we only moved in 10 days ago! Need a decent rug, wood burner going in a week or so, and we might get a bigger telly!!

PS just moved from your neck of the woods, we’d been living in Thame for nearly 35 years


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2020)

I bought an LG 43” Smart TV for the bedroom recently and have been really pleased with it.

I chose LG because they seemed to be the only make that had both Amazon Prime and NowTv built in.

The only thing I would mark it down on is that the EPG is very slow to populate as you scroll through the channels.

Apart from that it has been excellent and I prefer it to the 50” Smart Sony in the lounge.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

Most of the smart TV’s I’ve used have been really clunky, a Roku box is the answer, about £25, even has Apple TV on it.


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2020)

Proto said:


> You're correct. Width is right but height is over by about 10cm, quite a difference. I'll trim it and change the hostess trolley for an old chest we have. So the whole thing will sit lower than the existing TV. I'll then re-present to the Aesthetics Committee.
> 
> PS I mentioned oak TV. "Absolutely hate them, no way! Anything that makes the TV more the focus if the room is out. I want is as unobtrusive as possible, invisible would be best". *See what I'm up against*.


do you want the number to that divorce lawyer now lol


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2020)

https://ao.com/product/55pus6554-philips-tv-silver-68366-108.aspx

*Philips 55PUS6554 55" Smart 4K Ultra HD TV with HDR10+, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos and Freeview Play*

£379
Philips


----------



## Proto (21 Dec 2020)

Bought a telly!! Only taken me 7 months. After much research chose an LG 50''NANO796, £479 at Argos, the only place I could find that had one.

https://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-50nano796ne

LG are just about the only company that offer Freesat channels, and with Netflix, Amazon and iPlayer built in. All off one remote.

Pleased with it so far, and wife has only mentioned it being 'a bit big' eight times so far, and not once today, so I reckon things will settle down over time.

Now looking for a soundbar to improve the sound for movies (although it's pretty good as is, and better than old TV)


----------



## Beebo (21 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> LG are just about the only company that offer Freesat channels, and with Netflix, Amazon and iPlayer built in. All off one remote.


This is something that manufactures are going to have to sort out. Too many have limited access to apps such as YouTube or Disney+. 
And I don’t want a tv that bricks in 3 years when they stop supporting it.


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> Bought a telly!! Only taken me 7 months. After much research chose an LG 50''NANO796, £479 at Argos, the only place I could find that had one.
> 
> https://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-50nano796ne
> 
> ...



I’ve never found that the built in apps are any good, Roku is so much better we’ve got a couple of them now, it even has an Apple TV app, so I’ve got rid of all our Apple TV boxes.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Dec 2020)

Too far away to see clearly, and not correctable with glasses, so no point in paying for HD never mind 4K!


----------



## marinyork (21 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Too far away to see clearly, and not correctable with glasses, so no point in paying for HD never mind 4K!



Artefects are often on the range of dozens and dozens of pixels, so someone with not perfect eyesight may notice.

The colour palette on SD is often quite garish even to people with eyesight which they would want to be better.


----------



## Proto (21 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve never found that the built in apps are any good, Roku is so much better we’ve got a couple of them now, it even has an Apple TV app, so I’ve got rid of all our Apple TV boxes.



It's already has Disney, Rakuten and Apple TV onboard, plus others in the App Store e.g. Mubi, YouTube and so on.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Dec 2020)

marinyork said:


> Artefects are often on the range of dozens and dozens of pixels, so someone with not perfect eyesight may notice.
> 
> The colour palette on SD is often quite garish even to people with eyesight which they would want to be better.


I can tell the difference between an old analogue fuzzy picture and a digital one but for 1080-4K, the improvement isn't worth not... based on a very crude analysis during visits to Costcos over the years!


----------



## Proto (21 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Too far away to see clearly, and not correctable with glasses, so no point in paying for HD never mind 4K!



To my eyes HD/2K is noticeably better than SD at viewing distance of 3metres or so, but 4K is not. So, not much pint in paying for it, but you'll not find a modern TV that is not 4K ready.

The very helpful fellow at Curry's said exactly the same. So too did the bods on the AV Forum. 

And that's if you have any 4K source material, which I don't! We don't pay extra for Netflix Preier, we don't have Blu-ray, no gaming, so 4K waste of time for us. And don't even bother talking about 8K!!


----------



## icowden (21 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> And whilst your at it, what brand do I buy? What size? LED, QLED, OLED, HDR ?!?!?!? And it’s got to have built in Freesat, Netflix and Amazon Prime Included. I’m a tight Brummie, so not looking to spend more than £500 ish 🙀
> 
> Thoughts, please!



Get the largest one you can persuade your significant other to tolerate? If single, match it to the wall!
I've always tended to get LG but Samsung tend to have the best ability to add new services (e.g. DisneyPlus, All4 etc).
I wouldn't worry too much about LED ? QLED / OLED / HDR etc.


----------



## sheddy (21 Dec 2020)

If you want big, consider an HD projector fed by a Firestick.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Too far away to see clearly, and not correctable with glasses, so no point in paying for HD never mind 4K!


Mrs D is blind on ine eye so is also not getting the benefit of 4K or HD either. One embarassing incident a few years ago saw me forgetting this and booking seats at the cinema for a 3D viewing.

As an interesting point, at normal viewing distances 4K is slightly greater resolution than the human eye resolve unaided, so is fairly close to optimum. In that regard 8K is an utter waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## icowden (22 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> And that's if you have any 4K source material, which I don't! We don't pay extra for Netflix Preier, we don't have Blu-ray, no gaming, so 4K waste of time for us. And don't even bother talking about 8K!!



You can see the difference with UHD / 4K. There just isn't very much of it. I have yet to figure out however *why* anyone would want to see Jeremy Clarkson's mug in any more detail.
I got an LG that was an early UHD model, so I can watch 4k content on Prime and Netflix but not iplayer (go figure).

The built in apps are pretty good but no All4 or DisneyPlus - have to use the Playstation for that.


----------



## Proto (22 Dec 2020)

FWIW the DIsneyPlus app was pre-installed on my new TV, check the LG app Store, you will probably find it there. Apparently All4 *might* be coming soon.


----------



## Proto (22 Dec 2020)

And I've bought a soundbar - Yamaha SR-C20A, budget end of the market, but reviews suggest it will be much better than the TV speakers. I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## MntnMan62 (22 Dec 2020)

You need to go as big as you can. We have a 52” Samsung LCD in our living room and a 65” Samsung LED in our basement entertainment room. My wife said it’s too big when we first bought it. Now she prefers watching the big TV. Go figure.


----------



## stephec (22 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I always thought larger TV’s were a bit vulgar until my Father in law gave us his old 48” Samsung to replace our 32” Sony. My wife managed to disguise it by painting the wall behind with blackboard paint, two years later it’s still here and we’re just used it.
> View attachment 526286


I thought that was a fish tank at first. 😄


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2020)

Farting through a toilet roll tube would sound better than modern tv speakers!

My Dad uses some upmarket PC speakers for his tv, which sound very good. Not much use if your telly is wall mounted though.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2021)

I was hoping for a bigger telly this year.The talk was dumping Virgin and going Freeview,but it seems to have died a death at the moment.And a better telly was mentioned well I mentioned it.


----------

